# Chinese US Purchases



## Vol (Jul 5, 2009)

It is hard to sit and watch a train wreck developing....we cannot save our own self from ourselves.

Regards, Mike

http://www.agweb.com/article/obscure-chinese-firm-dives-into-22-trillion-us-market--naa-bloomberg/


----------



## rjmoses (Apr 4, 2010)

You know....I.....Well....Uhhhh..... (dumbfounded, flabbergasted, speechless).

Why would China being buying up US firms, especially a stock exchange? Am I missing something? (Obviously, but what?)

Ralph

PS: Mike, That's two for two. Please stop. I can't think that fast. One more and I'm heading for the bunkers.


----------



## bluefarmer (Oct 10, 2010)

My oh my oh my.


----------



## Tim/South (Dec 12, 2011)

http://www.agweb.com/article/farmers-arent-exactly-thrilled-about-syngenta-deal-naa-ben-potter/


----------



## BWfarms (Aug 3, 2015)

ChemChina is still a better deal than Monsanto, Bayer, and BASF. Layoffs would have been imminent if the latter purchased. The sale is only centered around pleasing shareholders.

Syngenta rejected Monsanto because they wanted the buyer to keep the current operation in place. ChemChina claims all management will remain trickling down from Basel. Still it's funny that Viptera was the culprit for the Chinese ban yet they want ownership. Bayer and BASF likely would take a small interest had they purchased which would still affect employment. Bayer is frequently sending people to the unemployment office.

Here's a little trump card. ChemChina is an investment firm, they undercut Monsanto's bid and can still potentially resell to Monsanto for a quick 3 Billion.


----------



## luke strawwalker (Jul 31, 2014)

Chinese are buying this country one piece at a time...

Later! OL J R 

PS... they can have the friggin' speculator's den... hope they move it to Beijing...


----------



## NewBerlinBaler (May 30, 2011)

Reminds me of the early 1980s when the Japanese were buying up sky scrapers in New York city.

Gary


----------



## BWfarms (Aug 3, 2015)

I should add, Syngenta is based in Basel, Switzerland so ChemChina didn't aquire a U.S. Company.


----------



## deadmoose (Oct 30, 2011)

Vol said:


> It is hard to sit and watch a train wreck developing....we cannot save our own self from ourselves.
> 
> Regards, Mike
> 
> http://www.agweb.com/article/obscure-chinese-firm-dives-into-22-trillion-us-market--naa-bloomberg/


A Chinese company in Chicago. That I trust.


----------



## Vol (Jul 5, 2009)

BWfarms said:


> I should add, Syngenta is based in Basel, Switzerland so ChemChina didn't aquire a U.S. Company.


Yes, that was stated in the original posted article.

Regards, Mike


----------



## FCF (Apr 23, 2010)

Purchase is being looked into and fought:

http://www.msn.com/en-us/money/markets/chinese-bid-for-chicago-stock-exchange-draws-concern/ar-BBpCIe0?ocid=spartandhp


----------

